# Newly diagnosed type two



## Kitty cat (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi everyone,
Last week I was diagnosed with type two diabetes, my fasting glucose was 14 and my HBA1C was 87.
I am feeling very unwell, I have had BM's today of 22 mmols.
My gp has started me on Metformin 1500 mg starting one tablet a day for a week then two week 2 then 3 week 3.
I am scared of the damage that the high blood glucose must be causing.
I am limiting carbs and sugary foods.
I didn't get a monitor from GP got from a manufacturer
Thanks for any replies


----------



## Ljc (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi @Kitty cat welcome to the forum.  I’m sorry to here you’re feeling so rough, hi BGs (blood glucose levels) can make you feel rough, what symptoms do you 
have ? 
Also how did you come to be diagnosed ?

TBH I think it would be best to contact your out of hours gp service


----------



## hopingandwinning (Nov 25, 2017)

Sorry to hear Kitty


----------



## Copepod (Nov 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum, @Kitty cat.
Metformin takes a while to build up its effects on your blood glucose. Building up gradually reduces chance of unpleasant side effects (particularly gastro intestinal gas), but doesn't prevent totally.
If you're really worried, then you could contact out of hours GP service.


----------



## Ditto (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum, Kitty cat.


----------



## toffee_01 (Nov 26, 2017)

hi kitty
your bit like me fear of the unknown and so much to find out to make things better i was like a sad old loin cloth yesterday but after reading some posts on here i have picked up a bit, its great to feel your not alone, remember we can smile together 

toffee


----------



## toffee_01 (Nov 26, 2017)




----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Kitty cat (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi went to my GP today she has stopped my Metformin, and has started me on Forxiga ( dapagliflozin)
10mg.
Would appreciate any advice.


----------



## Amigo (Nov 29, 2017)

Kitty cat said:


> Hi went to my GP today she has stopped my Metformin, and has started me on Forxiga ( dapagliflozin)
> 10mg.
> Would appreciate any advice.



I don’t know this medication personally and I know this isn’t from DUK but it’s a good explanation about this drug;

https://www.diabetes.co.uk/diabetes-medication/forxiga-dapagliflozin.html

Seems to be used alone for type 2 patients who don’t do well with Metformin, is for people with higher presenting BG’s and very successful at aiding weight loss.
I think there may be requirements to test before driving whilst on this med but I’m not 100% sure, you’d need to check.
Hope it works for you Kitty cat and helps to bring your levels under control soon. Don’t worry about the past, you have a chance to put things right now.


----------



## Martin Canty (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Kitty, welcome to the group....

Without trying to alarm you, 22mmol is very high & needs some corrective action, firstly I'd drink plenty of water.... Then try & understand what happened, was it shortly after eating something very carby? Did you wash your hands before testing? What led up to these readings & have they reduced at all?

With readings this high one may consider a trip to A&E, preferably with someone driving you.


----------



## Copepod (Nov 30, 2017)

Kitty cat said:


> Hi went to my GP today she has stopped my Metformin, and has started me on Forxiga ( dapagliflozin)
> 10mg.
> Would appreciate any advice.


Always best to ask GP why they are changing your medication. However, you can ask your pharmacist about new medicatikn when you collect it - they're the expert professionals regarding medication, and usually more accessible than GPs, nearly always available without appointment.


----------



## Kitty cat (Nov 30, 2017)

Copepod said:


> Always best to ask GP why they are changing your medication. However, you can ask your pharmacist about new medicatikn when you collect it - they're the expert professionals regarding medication, and usually more accessible than GPs, nearly always available without appointment.



Hi,
I couldn't tolerate the Metformin, had terrible diarrhoea, nausea, indigestion.
Hoping it will quickly control my blood sugars.
It doesn't cause hypos either.
Many thanks for your advice.


----------



## Kitty cat (Nov 30, 2017)

Martin Canty said:


> Hi Kitty, welcome to the group....
> 
> Without trying to alarm you, 22mmol is very high & needs some corrective action, firstly I'd drink plenty of water.... Then try & understand what happened, was it shortly after eating something very carby? Did you wash your hands before testing? What led up to these readings & have they reduced at all?
> 
> With readings this high one may consider a trip to A&E, preferably with someone driving you.


Hi,
I know 22 is very high, my gp is aware. My BM has been better today. I have had an infection so that may have been pushing my figures up.
I am reducing my carbs.
Thank you for your advice


----------



## Ally beetle (Nov 30, 2017)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## Kitty cat (Dec 9, 2017)

My GP has referred me to the community specialist diabetes team, I'm very pleased.
I see them on Friday.
Has anyone else seen them?


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 9, 2017)

@Kitty cat 
Welcome to the forum.
Sorry you are having a bad time.
Seeing the diabetes team is a good step, it can only get better for you.
You will find a lot of excellent support, advice and experienced guidance here.
Never be afraid to ask any questions whatsoever.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 9, 2017)

@Kitty cat. A warm welcome to our supportive and friendly forum. Sorry to hear you've been dx (diagnosed) and to hear your're having problems. I couldn't tolerate Metformin either due to the same side effects as yourself ~ I felt very poorly on it and became housebound.

As @Martin Canty suggests, drink plenty of water and also @Amigo's advice

If you click on the following link you will find other links and information from which you will benefit :~

https://forum.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406

I would also suggest that you obtain a copy of  Type 2 Diabetes: The First Year by Gretchen Becker. Gretchen is type2 and when she was diagnosed in 1996 she educated herself re her own Diabetes. She writes in such a way that her story is easy to understand and this will help you with your diabetes. It is an invaluable book to read.

The book CARB&CAL COUNTER is deffinitly worth obtaining (Amazon £10,49) A lot of members here have also found this an invaluable book to keep handy in the kitchen for easy visual reference with over 1700 photos. There's also a pocket size version for when your're out and about.

Click or tap to expand.

Should you have any more queries or concerns then do please come back to us and we'll try to help you further. Remember you are not alone with your diabetes ~ we are all in the same boat and understanding of your position and we will accompany you on your diabetes journey. Good luck, take care and do please stay in touch x


----------



## Drummer (Dec 9, 2017)

If you have greatly reduced your carb intake but your BG levels are not dropping like a stone then that rather concerning - the tablets you are taking allow glucose to escape in the urine, so unless you are getting your diet wrong it does not seem like ordinary type two diabetes.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 9, 2017)

Drummer said:


> If you have greatly reduced your carb intake but your BG levels are not dropping like a stone then that rather concerning - the tablets you are taking allow glucose to escape in the urine, so unless you are getting your diet wrong it does not seem like ordinary type two diabetes.


@Drummer , I was wondering the same.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi Kitty Kat .
I can’t help with your new meds.  However I am glad you have been referred to the specialists.  
You should find them very helpful.  
A GP knows a fair bit about an awful lot of things, specialists know an awful lot about their particular field and a bit about others.  
Please let us know how you get on


----------



## Kitty cat (Dec 10, 2017)

My GP now isn't sure what type I am, she has sent me for an GAD antibody test.
Thanks everyone for all the advice.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 11, 2017)

Kitty cat said:


> My GP now isn't sure what type I am, she has sent me for an GAD antibody test.
> Thanks everyone for all the advice.


@Kitty cat, Phew thank heavens, this is what @Drummer and I were worried about and why I asked in an earlier post how did you come to be diagnosed.  It’s good to hear your GP is on the ball and is testing you .
The best and wisest advise I can give you is, *if you start to feel worse get to A & E fast as if you have T1 things can deteriorate quickly *
If I recall right you have an appointment Friday with the community diabetes team.
If you have their number , it might be worth giving them a call.

I expect you are very worried about all this now , I would like to reassure you,  No matter what type once we are on the right treatment, we start to feel very much better , diabetes can be managed well .

I’m going to flag @Northerner  as I feel you could do with some advise from a person who has T1 , im T2 and through this forum I know something about the other types of diabetes, I feel I don’t know enough so as to be able to give you the best advise

Please let us know how you are coz we do worry.


----------



## Kitty cat (Dec 11, 2017)

Hi All,
I will let you know how I get on Friday, have a GP appointment Thursday so will see what she says.
Thanks ever so much


----------



## Kitty cat (Dec 14, 2017)

Hi,
My GP wasn't much help, said my figures will be high and not to test. 
Hoping the community team will be more helpful.
Thanks all.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 15, 2017)

I eat low carb and my after meal figures quickly dropped to below 8 all the time, so it is very concerning that your levels are so high.
Did your GP tell you why your levels could be so high when there is no reason for a type two to be there?


----------



## Ljc (Dec 15, 2017)

Kitty cat said:


> Hi,
> My GP wasn't much help, said my figures will be high and not to test.
> Hoping the community team will be more helpful.
> Thanks all.


I am sorry to hear this, but sadly these are not rare.  
You should get much more info/help / certainly understanding from the experts. 
Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## Kitty cat (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi All,
The community diabetes nurse was excellent, my figures have dropped from the twenties to the teens.
She explained loads, was a dietitian there as well very helpful.
I have been booked on two education courses in Jan 2018
I am seeing her again on Tuesday, she thinks stress is making my figures high.
I have chronic pain too that is affecting my blood sugars
I have swapped carbs for vegetables etc.
She may put me on more tablets or insulin.
Waiting for my GAD antibody test to come back. The nurse was the lead for my area, she wants me to test pre meals.
Thanks everyone


----------



## Drummer (Dec 16, 2017)

Swapping carbs for vegetables? I don't understand what you mean - diabetic type twos should not be eating starchy foods such as bread or potatoes and also avoiding sugars and grains, but vegetables include some low carb ones and also high carb - sweetcorn and sweet potatoes are often suggested as 'vegetables suitable for diabetics' - the clue is in the name there - to be avoided.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 16, 2017)

Drummer said:


> Swapping carbs for vegetables? I don't understand what you mean - diabetic type twos should not be eating starchy foods such as bread or potatoes and also avoiding sugars and grains, but vegetables include some low carb ones and also high carb - sweetcorn and sweet potatoes are often suggested as 'vegetables suitable for diabetics' - the clue is in the name there - to be avoided.


Many of us can tolerate sweet potatoes.


----------



## Kitty cat (Dec 16, 2017)

The dietitian said sweet potatoes are low carb, sweet corn also didn't spike my blood sugars.
1/2 plate should be veg I have been told.


----------



## Mark T (Dec 16, 2017)

Sweetcorn seems to, ahem, mostly pass straight through.

Portion size is somewhat key.  However, sweet potatoes are not any lower in carb per 100g then regular potatoes.  The difference is that the glycemic index is lower - that's the rate at which the carb turns into glucose.  If the glucose hits your bloodstream at a lower rate then your existing insulin production may be more able to deal with it (compared with dumping a load all at once).


----------



## Drummer (Dec 17, 2017)

We are all different - but when there are other things to eat, consuming high carb foods just doesn't happen - not when I know that when I eat them I am likely to see higher readings for at least 24 hours. That is what slow release means for me - having to watch what I eat for several meals after the one where I make a bad choice, and I feel sluggish and have no energy as well - it just isn't worth it.


----------



## stephknits (Dec 17, 2017)

Hi kitty cat and welcome.  I think you are right, stress can play a big role in bs numbers.  As can being unwell, so pain won't be helping.  It seems like you are getting the right tests so you should know soon one way or the other.  I would just like to reassure you that whilst your numbers are high, these should come down pretty quickly with all the proactive measures you and your team have been implementing.  I was wrongly diagnosed with type 2 and had numbers like yours for 9 months, despite cutting as many carbs as possible.  I am totally fine now and have suffered no complications so whilst it is exhausting and scary at the time, the outlook should be great.  Try some of your favourite relaxing techniques - a warm bath, curling up with a good book, a funny film, a lovely walk (all strictly for medical purposes!).  Let us know how you get on


----------

